

Active Markdown: an experiment - alecperkins
http://show-em.net/e8ea079ab0fe444a8c83/

======
alecperkins
I'm considering actually using the Tangle controls for the interactivity. They
do a really good job of being accessible and unobtrusive. Right now the
controls are just vanilla jQuery UI. I started with native `<input
type="range">` for simplicity, but switched to jQuery for quick compatibility.

Also, how does the notation feel? The goal is a balance between
functional/useful and simplicity. Ideally, the plaintext version is just as
understandable.

